# HELP! SBF gone bad...



## hensonlf (Mar 13, 2012)

Trying to SBF my D2 back to froyo and keep getting the failed to enumerate error. I have downloaded rsd 5.6 and the lastest drivers and still no luck. Wiped everything about a million times and nothing helps.

I used the EZsbf cd method and it finishes but after I wipe and reboot it gets stuck at the droid 2 logo.

Not sure what the deal is. Got my wife on the phone trying to get verizon to let me upgrade to the droid 4 a couple weeks early...no luck there either.


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you accepted any updates lately? Word on the street is D2 is finally getting its update that's similar to dX,(and maybe d2g, and r2d2 ?)that breaks abilty to sbf

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## hensonlf (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, no updates. I finally got it work though. Had to create a SBF cd for GB. It was a mess lol! Had to cut a USB cable to charge my battery and all the fun stuff but it is back up and running MIUI. Now I'm trying to set up boot manager and run MIUI v4 as a slot rom. No luck there though, doesn't want to load it.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

bootlooping, did you try wiping Cache/Data?

edit: don't think Boot Manager, is compatible, with android 4.xx
at least I couldn't get it to work with cm9 on my D2G


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

themib said:


> bootlooping, did you try wiping Cache/Data?
> 
> edit: don't think Boot Manager, is compatible, with android 4.xx
> at least I couldn't get it to work with cm9 on my D2G


I was able to get Boot Manager working with 4.x.x ROMs on both my D2 and my GNex. ICS gapps didn't work with it until recently, but the ROMs themselves work. I never had any issues with Boot Manager though, so I can't attempt to tell you what the issue is. :-/


----------



## hensonlf (Mar 13, 2012)

havens1515 said:


> I was able to get Boot Manager working with 4.x.x ROMs on both my D2 and my GNex. ICS gapps didn't work with it until recently, but the ROMs themselves work. I never had any issues with Boot Manager though, so I can't attempt to tell you what the issue is. :-/


Have you tried the latest MIUI v4 rom released by Beanstown?


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I only flashed MIUI once, and I didn't really like it. I guess it's possible that the issue is an incompatibility between the ROM and Boot Manager, and not just an issue with Boot Manager itself.

EDIT: Although, if I remember correctly, I had a lot of issues with MIUI that other people that weren't using Boot Manager didn't have. So maybe MIUI really doesn't work well with Boot Manager.


----------

